# Vapecige VTbox 200 Authentic DNA 200 Temperature Control VW Box Mod



## zadiac (31/7/15)

http://www.angelcigs.com/vapecige-v...200-temperature-control-vw-box-mod-black.html

I like this. Looks awesome and DNA 200 as well. I might even consider buying this. Only ships to US at the moment, but I'm sure it will change.
Other pics on website.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (31/7/15)

Wow! that looks insanely gorgeous .


----------



## zadiac (31/7/15)

Damn! The more I look at it, the more I want to buy it......must...........resist..................aaaaaarrrrrgggggg!!!!!!!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Dr Phil (31/7/15)

Damn that is sexy


----------



## DoubleD (31/7/15)

I like the look of it


----------



## zadiac (31/7/15)

Just an update. This device will ship to SA. I just checked. They have a USA and China warehouse. It is in stock in the China warehouse and my SA address was accepted for shipping. I didn't order, just checked if it will ship.


----------



## Dubz (31/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Just an update. This device will ship to SA. I just checked. They have a USA and China warehouse. It is in stock in the China warehouse and my SA address was accepted for shipping. I didn't order, just checked if it will ship.


You are making trouble .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (31/7/15)

Whaaaaaaat?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dubz (31/7/15)

I need to stop looking at this thread, that mod is freekin gorgeous .


----------



## zadiac (31/7/15)

Yeah, I promised myself that I won't buy any more mods, but this thing is really beautiful. Resisting heavily this side.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## kev mac (31/7/15)

zadiac said:


> http://www.angelcigs.com/vapecige-v...200-temperature-control-vw-box-mod-black.html
> 
> I like this. Looks awesome and DNA 200 as well. I might even consider buying this. Only ships to US at the moment, but I'm sure it will change.
> Other pics on website.


THE Vapeing Mall also has it's version of DNA 200,in a Hammond box design, I guess all these chains are following suit.


----------



## Andre (31/7/15)

Think I shall wait for the Cloudmaker.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Paulie (31/7/15)

There so many new DNA200 epic mods coming out  I must just look away lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## KrayFish404 (5/8/15)

This is very verrrrrry sexy. I see Fasttech opened up for pre-orders today - they are $159. Not that I would by a mod from them, but that is a guideline price.

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1/10015744/3017300

Ships in 20 days. So you might get it before Xmas then.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ohmen (5/8/15)

I WANT!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (21/8/15)

Ooh! Sooo pretty!!

https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...inal-vapecige-vtbox200-1800mah-tc-vw-variable

The black and red does it for me.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dubz (21/8/15)

zadiac said:


> Ooh! Sooo pretty!!
> 
> https://www.fasttech.com/products/1...inal-vapecige-vtbox200-1800mah-tc-vw-variable
> 
> The black and red does it for me.


OMG! That is sweeeeeeet .


----------



## Paulie (25/8/15)

So Disappointing and i was looking to get one

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## zadiac (25/8/15)

Damn! That's a bummer. Really liked the look of this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (25/8/15)

That's very disappointing.


----------



## Attie (25/8/15)

According to Todd, from Todd ecigreviews, 

"I have spoken to Vape Cige and the first batch that were released (black and red) did have glued 510 connectors. All new versions will have push fit 510s and anyone with a broken earlier version can return it for an upgraded version."


----------



## Paulie (25/8/15)

Attie said:


> According to Todd, from Todd ecigreviews,
> 
> "I have spoken to Vape Cige and the first batch that were released (black and red) did have glued 510 connectors. All new versions will have push fit 510s and anyone with a broken earlier version can return it for an upgraded version."



Nice to see them sorting this out!!


----------



## zadiac (26/8/15)

Push fit? How does that work?


----------



## R8B84 (26/8/15)

Probably means press fit


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (26/8/15)

Press fit isn't secure either.


----------



## R8B84 (26/8/15)

Depends on what pressure the press fit is done and the diameter of the receiving hole versus the connector. Could be very secure


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac (26/8/15)

Still don't trust it. I'll pass.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------

